# Black mask color



## B Marm (Mar 22, 2021)

How to know if a german shepherd will have a complete black mask when he gets old? If parents are with and without a black mask.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

you just haveta wait....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup.
You wait.


----------

